# Books?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Any books you would recommend? I actually haven't read any besides a beginner puppy care book, and just research I do online and YouTube videos. But I would like to get in to reading training books.
Are there any books you recommend? I'm not sure exactly what I'm looking for... We're already familiar with the clicker training, she knows basics (sit, down, stay, leave it) and a few fun tricks. we're working on loose leash walking by using the connected walk method (walking slowly and just stopping when the leash gets tight, and continuing to walk when she backs up getting closer to me and the leash is loose) so far it works when it's just me and her on the front yard, but not really out in public or when we're in a group. 
We just enrolled her in private training at petsmart for her barking, and their method is desensitizing by giving her treats right before she has a chance to bark. It didn't seem to be working for her but it's only been one class. 

So any books that have good tips and advice would be helpful. Also for teaching more fun tricks or useful things because I'm thinking of training her to be a therapy dog later on (I'm going to need that eventually because of my healh). 

Thanks in advance 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got the following:
-Perfect Puppy in 7 Days
-Little Dogs: Training Your Pint-Sized Companion
-Small Dogs Big Hearts

All 3 are available off of amazon, some of them in used condition so they are really cheap! I was able to get all 3 for $30! I like that two of them are geared specifically towards training small dogs, and the Perfect Puppy in 7 Days has lots of good info and training techniques as well!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

YellowBird said:


> I just got the following:
> -Perfect Puppy in 7 Days
> -Little Dogs: Training Your Pint-Sized Companion
> -Small Dogs Big Hearts
> ...


Thank you 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Training your pint sized companion is a good book for training little dogs. I also have 101 tricks, and it was helpful too. I would be interested in reading more dog psychology books if I was you(dog is older than a fresh new puppy, knows quite a few tricks). I have a few on my reading list, but I usually just go to Amazon and devour the reviews. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to Dogwise.com

Welcome to Dogwise.com

Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------

